# Bullying?



## Marshall1391 (Jun 13, 2013)

I know they're territorial but is there any way of stopping it? Got 3 in a tank, it's a 50 gal, (not a 40 as I first thought) but it seams ones being bullied and stays at the back, not sure if he's getting any food or not.

Any help?

Tanks

Marshall...


----------



## Malladus (Jul 1, 2013)

Add some dither fish or more reds (upgrade to bigger tank though).

Also 3 IMO isnt a good number for pygos, id do atleast 5 to keep the bullying to a minimum.


----------



## Marshall1391 (Jun 13, 2013)

Bigger tanks a no go as I ain't got the space, might just keep a stock of feeders to put in there, itsnnotmdangerous at the moment, but could get that way

Marshall


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

What do you have in the tank for decorations? If you give them an area to claim, even the base of a fake plant, it can start a territory problem.

If you have things in the tank, maybe try removing everything except the gravel.


----------



## Marshall1391 (Jun 13, 2013)

Got a load of plants and an aligator skull, but it's not near either, they seamed fine after, might just be me panicking a bit, still in the first 2 weeks of owning them...

Marshall


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

your tank looks sweet and all Marshall but like aegir said, you will need to remove the plants and decor, and yes even your beloved skull if you want to curb down the bullying...also try lowering the temperature to 74 - 75 degrees..this will make them less aggressive toward each other...other than that, unless you upgrade to a huge tank, there's not a whole you can do...its the nature of the beast with pygo shoals...


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

always found the more reds the better (considering the size of the tank of course). you dont wanna pack 6 into a 55 but you could get away with 4 for awhile. 2 or 3 piranha will often become aggressors to 1. they definitely have an alpha in the pack and when there are too few other piranha in the shoal one ends up on the short end of the stick often. add another one if possible you may be surprised


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

Ocellatus2000 said:


> always found the more reds the better (considering the size of the tank of course). you dont wanna pack 6 into a 55 but you could get away with 4 for awhile. 2 or 3 piranha will often become aggressors to 1. they definitely have an alpha in the pack and when there are too few other piranha in the shoal one ends up on the short end of the stick often. add another one if possible you may be surprised


Agree with adding more than a group of 3 in most scenarios.

I have 5 reds in my 55 sump tank and they are fine at about 5-6"... I think a big part of their behavior is a bare tank and having to "group" to feel safe.

I also agree there is a chain of dominance, and some nipping or chasing cant be avoided... mine still square off once and while but it never turns into wounds or scars.


----------



## Marshall1391 (Jun 13, 2013)

Ok, well I'm now off on my travels at the moment, ill send this all to the missus and get her to keep an eye on it all.

Thanks again guys


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

you're welcome, Marshall!....








...always feel free to ask!...


----------



## rusty13 (Feb 22, 2013)

I keep my tank at 71 0r 72,I used to have alot of decor until they got bigger now I have alot less!A bully will attack the sides of a fish yet fin nipping is normal!If it gets to bad ive seperated fish to get rid of the bully!


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

that's one of the main reasons why I have always preferred solo fish like serra's over pygo's!...don't have to worry to about casualties and only one to feed and maintain!...contrary to popular belief, you can also do one pygo in a tank!...and he will be every bit as aggressive as any serra!...


----------



## Ahmed (Jun 23, 2007)

I agree with some members here. If you are having fin nipping, you must consider increasing your shol to 5 at least. And remove teh decor completely for a while and monitor the situation. My bet is you will be happiier.


----------



## Marshall1391 (Jun 13, 2013)

It's not so much fin nipping, they smaller of the 3 had his bottom lip bit off during transport to the house, and it's this guy who seems, when they all come out to the front, every now and again he'll swim to the back of the tank with the other 2 forcing him there.

Hard to explain really, it seemed pretty harmless before I'd left, and there's no talk of it from the missus since I've left so its probableyw nothing really.

Tanks again

Marshall.


----------

